# Nockturnal Nock issuea



## Jim Boettcher (Oct 13, 2013)

I tried the Nocturnals last year. First shot was at a deer in pink light. Nock never lit up. Maybe I'll try Luminocks next.


----------



## Andy K (Oct 24, 2005)

Glad to hear your shop made it right. My nocturnal have worked flawless. I keep a 4/0 hook in my bow case to shut them off.


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

I will stand behind firenocks all day....
A whole lot more expensive but any color you can think of, easy to use, will fit your arrow and brighter than hell!
Tried lumenocks...trash
Nocturnals... Havent heard anything goid about them yet.


----------



## jagg (Jan 19, 2012)

I just got some this week and they work great!


----------



## Archieup (Jan 22, 2003)

Firenocks!


Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fold'em (Oct 13, 2009)

Im going to make my own knocks. A lot cheaper this way. Here is a video on how to make them.


----------



## jagg (Jan 19, 2012)

It's pretty cool watching these arrow fly 200 yards. The last three are lighted.


----------

